# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Shkrimtarë të rinj shqiptarë

## desaparacidos

Lexoj pak shkrimtarer shqiptar te rinj, dhe besoj se ky eshte nje problem i imi. Perveç kesaj jam kurioz te me sugjeroni ndonje. Di qe si e mire e re qarkullon zonjusha Zallmi Brunilda, por ne mos gaboj kane kaluar nja 10 vjet nga zbulimi i saj.

Ndonje tjeter?

----------


## Fiori

> Lexoj pak shkrimtarer shqiptar te rinj, dhe besoj se ky eshte nje problem i imi. Perveç kesaj jam kurioz te me sugjeroni ndonje. Di qe si e mire e re qarkullon zonjusha Zallmi Brunilda, por ne mos gaboj kane kaluar nja 10 vjet nga zbulimi i saj.
> 
> Ndonje tjeter?


Temën ta lëviza tek ky forum jo pa qëllim. Lexo temat e hapura këtu për shkrimtarë të veçantë si dhe listën e tyre këtu për tu njohur disi me shkrimtarët shqiptarë të kohës sonë.

Përshëndetje

----------


## desaparacidos

Po aty i pashe jane te gjithe ata qe kane botuar apo qe kane zhgarravitur ndonje gje online. Por kjo nuk i ben shkrimtar.

----------


## armandovranari

Ore desaparacidos!!!!!Si shume i ashper je me shkrimtaret qe shkarravisin ndonje  gje online.Pa ulu njehere vet e provo te shkarravitesh.
  Respekt edhe per nje germe qe shkarravitet se del prej ZEMRE.

----------


## desaparacidos

> Ore desaparacidos!!!!!Si shume i ashper je me shkrimtaret qe shkarravisin ndonje  gje online.Pa ulu njehere vet e provo te shkarravitesh.
>   Respekt edhe per nje germe qe shkarravitet se del prej ZEMRE.


E kam bere i dashur armandovranari

E ke ketu.

http://tiranacalling.wordpress.com/2...esi-i-qymyrit/

Por jo per kete e konsideroj veten Artist.

Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## desaparacidos

Shkretetire ne kete teme.
E mos flisni me per let. shqiptare qe po rilind sepse s'eshte e vertete, po rivdes.

----------


## Fiori

Nq se dhe në 2010 je akoma duke lexuar Zllamin, do të isha e të njëjtit mendim me ty, që letërsia shqiptare po vdes _(megjithse kam kohë s'i kam lexuar ndonjë krijim të ri e ndoshta po e paragjykoj kot)_. 

POR nq se i hedh një sy asaj listës së zhgarravitësve do gjesh shkrimtarë shqiptarë, të cilët ja vlen të ndiqen në kohën tonë. Emrat e përveçëm nuk po ti them që të mos bëj unë zgjedhjet për ty, sidomos duke pasur parasysh që ti i ke vulosur të gjithë atje me një 'mbishkrim' : )

Përshëndetje

----------


## desaparacidos

> Nq se dhe në 2010 je akoma duke lexuar Zllamin, do të isha e të njëjtit mendim me ty, që letërsia shqiptare po vdes _(megjithse kam kohë s'i kam lexuar ndonjë krijim të ri e ndoshta po e paragjykoj kot)_. 
> 
> POR nq se i hedh një sy asaj listës së zhgarravitësve do gjesh shkrimtarë shqiptarë, të cilët ja vlen të ndiqen në kohën tonë. Emrat e përveçëm nuk po ti them që të mos bëj unë zgjedhjet për ty, sidomos duke pasur parasysh që ti i ke vulosur të gjithë atje me një 'mbishkrim' : )
> 
> Përshëndetje


Te lutem Fiori.
Vulosja ime nuk eshte indie/snob por lind nga deshperimi.
Me thuaj ca emra duke qene se edhe pak do shkoj ne atdhe e do mbushem me libra.


----------------
Now playing: The Clash - Charlie Don't Surf
via FoxyTunes

----------

